# Gnome Arts Alsa, etwas verwirrt

## _dan_

Hallo,

Ich hab einen 2.6.1er kernel mit alsa und Gnome ohne probleme laufen.

Naja, der sound funktioniert ja auch wunderbar, halt nur bis zu einem gewissen punkt. Dieser ist das sich anwendungen mit sound gegenseitig blockieren, d.h. wenn eine Anwendung laeuft, haben die anderen kein sounddevice und nix geht mehr ( die anderen apps mit sound zumindest).

Jetz hab ich etwas geggogelt um mich ueber arts schlau zu machen da ich hier und in anderen boards gelesen hab arts koennte das problem loesen.

Nun zu meiner ersten Frage:

Was ist aRts eigentlich genau?

Ist das so eine Art Soundserver?

Kann es sein das Windows mit sowas schon ewig problemlos umgehen kann und ich nur zu bloed bin das ordentlich zu konfigurieren?  :Smile: 

----------

## hifi

arts ist der soundserver von kde (nit zwingend kde, aber ueblich)

esd ist der soundserver von gnome (dito)

----------

## hifi

du musst einen der beiden am laufen haben, dann in den USE Flags esd oder arts drinnen stehen haben, dann sollten alle anwendungen, die das ueberhaupt koennen mit esd bzw artsunterstuetzung compiliert werden. 

Es ist dann nur noch ein kleiner schritt sie auch richtig zu konfigurieren und schon kannst du eine CD und ein Video gleichzeitig anhoeren. :O)))

Oder halt einen icq-sound waerend einem mp3 hoeren.

----------

## Fibbs

Zu dem Thema hätte ich gleich auch noch ne Frage:

Ich habe KDE 3.2-rc1 und arts 1.2.0-rc1 installiert. Funktioniert auch bestens, nur xmms mag mich seitdem nicht mehr. Ich nutzte xmms früher mit xmms-arts, von dem ich die Version 0.4-r6 einsetze. Wenn ich jetzt mit xmms eine Ausgabe starte, dann hängt sich xmms komplett auf, friert ein oder wie man das sonst nennen möchte.

Mit dem alsa-Ausgabe Plugin funktioniert es, nur leider ist das ziemlich doof wenn nebenbei ein anderes (KDE-)Programm einen Ton loswerden möchte.

Hat jemand dieses Problem schon gehabt? Es tritt bei mir an zwei Rechnern auf und erst seitdem ich kde von 3.1.5 upgedated habe.

Gruß,

Salsero

----------

## _dan_

thx, werds heute mal ausprobiern  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

das ist ein ganz schwieriges thema, da bin ich auch noch nicht durchgestiegen. früher hatte ich eine billige soundkarte und da konnte immer nur ein programm auf /dev/dsp zugreifen. dann hab ich arts genommen und alle programme, die das konnten arts nehmen lassen. das kann nur leider nicht jedes programm. auf jeden fall ist es bei meiner jetzigen onboard karte so, das mehr als ein programm /dev/dsp nutzen kann. ich kann also xmms mit arts und gleichzeitig noch mplayer mit oss machen. und dann noch icq sound.

es scheint so das die alsa treiber mehrere instanzen bereitstellen aber eben nicht für alle karten. und dann muss man nen sounddeamon wie artsd oder esd nehmen.

wenn jemand weiss wie da die zusammenhänge sind würde ich mich über eine belehrung freuen.

```
aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: 8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]

  Subdevices: 4/4

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2

  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3

card 0: 8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

was genau heisst das? kann ich 4 instanzen haben? 

@_dan_ poste mal bitte was da bei dir steht

kann vielleicht einer deuten was in /proc/asound steht? oder mir sagen wo ich das verständlich nachlesen kann

----------

## _dan_

kann ich machen, leider erst am abend wenn ich zuhause bin.

@hifi

Hast du zufaellig links zu infos von esd ( esound, enlightenment sound daemon ... falls ich das jetz richtig verstanden hab). I hab nur eine projektpage von 1999 gefunden  :Sad:  in weiterer folge dann die  projektpage auf sourceforge von asd ( advanced sound daemon ) aber die haben auch seit 2001 nichts mehr getan. der esd wurd mich schon interressieren da mir arts ziehmlich kompliziert vorkommt  :Smile: , aber ich habs auch nur so ueberflogen bis jetz, werd mich heut am abend mal dahinterklemmen.

have fun

thx

----------

## boris64

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

> Zu dem Thema hätte ich gleich auch noch ne Frage:
> 
> Ich habe KDE 3.2-rc1 und arts 1.2.0-rc1 installiert. Funktioniert auch bestens, nur xmms mag mich seitdem nicht mehr. Ich nutzte xmms früher mit xmms-arts, von dem ich die Version 0.4-r6 einsetze. Wenn ich jetzt mit xmms eine Ausgabe starte, dann hängt sich xmms komplett auf, friert ein oder wie man das sonst nennen möchte.
> 
> Mit dem alsa-Ausgabe Plugin funktioniert es, nur leider ist das ziemlich doof wenn nebenbei ein anderes (KDE-)Programm einen Ton loswerden möchte.
> ...

 

hi, ich nutze auch das xmms-alsa-plugin, sowie arts (alsa).

bei mir tritt dieses problem nicht auf, so kann ich beispielsweise

quake spielen, per xmms musik hören und höre auch zusätzlich noch

systemtöne (icq-nachricht etc.)

hängt dies vielleicht mit deiner soundkarte zusammen?

meine karte ist eine stinknormale sblive!, alsamodule sind alle

im kernel integriert (2.6), alsa-oss-emulation ist an, oss [habe auch keine

kernelunterstützung eingestellt] ist aus). unter kde selbst (3.2) nutze ich arts,

aber auch ohne arts scheinen alle sounds 1a zu funktionieren.

achja, und unter kde 3.1.5 war das bei mir auch so. keine probleme.

mfg

----------

## _dan_

hm, so wies aussieht funktioniert das was ich brauch einfach nicht  :Sad: 

Teamspeak und Armyops gleichzeitig  :Sad: 

habs mit arts und esd schon soweit gehabt das ich teamspeak und xmms gleichzeitig benutzen konnt aber das war schon alles ( und bei teamspeak war das micro dann die ganze zeit gemutet. 

Weis irgendwer obs eventuell gehen koennte wenn man 2 soundkarten hat? Haett noch eine alte hier rumliegen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

bei mir geht das mit teamspeak und armyops. aber mit 2 soundkarten geht das dann bestimmt. wird aber bestimmt mit der zuordnung dann blöd.

----------

## AnubisTheKing

hi,

also ich habe jetzt eine Möglickeit gefunden wie mehrere Programme gleichzeitig auf mein Sounddevice zugreifen können, abe rman keinen Sounddeamon braucht. Ich persöhnlich mag nämlich keine Sounddeamons da das eine Programm damit zurecht kommt und das andere  nicht und wieder ein anderes will nen anderen Sounddeamon. Ausserdem kann weder arts noch esd 5.1 soudn abspielen, wenigstens habe ich es nicht herausgefunden.

Also der Trick wie man keinen Sounddeamon mehr braucht liegt daran das dmix plugin von alsa zu benutzten. Das kümmert sich dann um die gleichzeitigen zugriffe von mehreren Programmen. Alles was ich getan habe ist folgendes in /etc/asound.conf zu schreiben.

pcm.!default {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1024 # This must be a unique IPC key (see ipcs output)

        ipc_key_add_uid true # UID will be added to IPC key

        slave {

                pcm "hw:0"

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024 # Must be power of 2 for alsa-oss

                buffer_size 8192 # ditto

                rate 44100

        }

        bindings {

                0 0   # map from 0 to 0

                1 1   # map from 1 to 1

        }

}

pcm.dmixoss {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1025  # any unique value

        ipc_key_add_uid true

        slave {

                pcm "hw:0"

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024  # must be power of 2

                buffer_size 4096  # ditto

        }

        bindings {

                0 0   # map from 0 to 0

                1 1   # map from 1 to 1

        }

}

Jetzt werden alle zugriffe auf PCM auf das dmix plugin umgeleitet. Ob die Section mit oss so ganz richtig funktioniert weiss ich noch nciht egnau da ich es noch nicht getestet habe. Weitere Infos hierzu findet ihr auf der Alsahomepage (sind aber recht wenige).

Bis dann 

AnubisTheKing

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich hab auch ein ganz komisches Problem, ich dachte allerdings, das es durch das dmix plugin behoben wird, was aber nicht der Fall war. Die obige /etc/aosund.conf existiert auf jeden Fall bei mir...

Ich höre mp3s mit xmms.

Mit der Zeit wird der Klang immer schlechter, es klingt etwas abgehackt und Knackser sind auch drin. Pausiere ich kurz (als zweimal auf Pause klicken), dann gehts wieder. Manchmal bleibt der Sound auch komplett stehen.

Klick ich dann aber auf Play oder starte ein anderes mp3, so friert xmms ein und lässt sich nur durch nen kill beenden. Pause behebt auch hier das Problem.

Ich nutze XMMS 1.2.7 mit AlsaPlugin. Wenn ich in der Config desselben auf "NForce2" schalte, dann geht nur eine Soundquelle. Schalte ich "User defined" mit default und PCM, dann bekomm ich das Knacksen..

Wo liegt der Wurm?

----------

## AnubisTheKing

hmm komisch

also bei mir läuft alles prima. Ich hatte am anfang zwar auch ein knacksen, aber da hatte ich auch dem dmix plugin die rate als 48000 angegeben. Habe das dann auf 44100 reduziert und schon war das knacksen beim mp3 spielen weg. Was hast du denn als rate eingestellt?

bis dann

anubistheking

----------

## Adrastos

Hi!

Seit dem ich auf den 2.6.1-rc3 kernel umgestiegen bin hab ich auch ein nettes Problem mit XMMS und ALSA. Jedes mal wenn ich auf einen Song in der Playliste doppelklick friert alles für ca. 3 Sekunden ein und geht danach aber wieder fehlerfrei. Wenn ich mit der Song-Vorwärts Taste weiterschalt funktioniert alles ohne Verzögerung. Das selbe gilt auch für die Shuffle-Taste. Als ich den 2.4er Kernel benuzt hab, hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit.

mfg Adrastos

----------

## Adrastos

Hm... die Datei /etc/asound.conf existiert bei mir nicht. Ich hab nur /etc/asound.state.

----------

## smn

 *Mac Fly wrote:*   

> Mit der Zeit wird der Klang immer schlechter, es klingt etwas abgehackt und Knackser sind auch drin. Pausiere ich kurz (als zweimal auf Pause klicken), dann gehts wieder. Manchmal bleibt der Sound auch komplett stehen. 

 

geh mal in den plugin einstellungen auf das tab advanced settings, schalt mmap ab und dreh den buffer bisschen rauf, hat bei mir alle "knackser" beseitigt.

btw hat hier jemand nforce2+spdif laufen? ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, digital nach default routen + OSS emulation mit spdif out geht ja noch, nur will der mixer bei mir immer nur den analogen ausgang steuern :\ hab shcon einige plugins aus dem alsa howto probiert, aber die machen bei mir alle das gleiche (=nichts).  :Sad: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Hab jetzt Rate=44100 und den Mmap Mode aus. Bis jetzt funktionierts einwandfrei. Danke dafür.

----------

## lolli78

 *_dan_ wrote:*   

> Kann es sein das Windows mit sowas schon ewig problemlos umgehen kann und ich nur zu bloed bin das ordentlich zu konfigurieren?
> 
> 

 

nein. windows kann sowas seit win95 - und da auch nur manchmal.

zu deinem problem:

ein soundserver bringt nichts, so lange er nicht gestartet ist. schau doch mal nach, ob in deinen start-scripts "esound" (oder eben "arts") gestartet wird. sonst bringt der beste soundserver nix...

lorenz.

----------

## lolli78

 *lolli78 wrote:*   

> ein soundserver bringt nichts, so lange er nicht gestartet ist. schau doch mal nach, ob in deinen start-scripts "esound" (oder eben "arts") gestartet wird. sonst bringt der beste soundserver nix...
> 
> 

 

das war leider nicht ganz richtig. in der /etc/init.d/esound steht:

```
# Note: You need to start esound on boot, only if you want to use it over network.

```

esound wird afaik von gnome selbst gestartet.

lorenz.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich habe zu diesem Thema auch eine kleine Frage: Wo liegt der Sinn eines Soundservers ? Wenn ich auf meinem Rechner X laufen habe und wo anders X apps starte, dann sehe ich den sinn ja noch, damit der Sound bei mri rauskommt.

Nur warum sollte man für parallel Wiedergabe das Mixing in Software implementieren, wenn die HArdware das macht (zumindest für mind. 1 dutzend streams. Das habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden   :Question:  .

----------

## smn

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Nur warum sollte man für parallel Wiedergabe das Mixing in Software implementieren, wenn die HArdware das macht (zumindest für mind. 1 dutzend streams. Das habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden   .

 

naja, nforce2 alsa treiber supporten kein hardware mixing, nur so als bsp und das sind  sicher nicht die einzigen.  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

 *Quote:*   

> naja, nforce2 alsa treiber supporten kein hardware mixing, nur so als bsp und das sind  sicher nicht die einzigen. 

 

Oh ja... Leider tun sie das unter Windows. Das ist aber auch das einzige, was ich nvidia noch als "schlechten Linux-Support" ankreide. Der MCP-Chip wird ja hier auch noch komplett liegen gelassen.

----------

